# Trail riding with my daughter



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Had a lil mommy daughter day. Wanted to go back to power tower but was a muddy mess with all the rain  still had a ton of fun 







.







.








_Posted via Mobile Device_.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's a doll! Looks like you guys had a great time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent pics!


----------



## Horsnaround64 (Dec 31, 2011)

My daughter and I still do this and she will be 27. Great memories are made on horseback. Love the pictures


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Really enjoyed the pics and looks like yall enjoyed creating them as much or more than we do looking at them.


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone. We had a really good time. She already asked if can do it today agion  she normally just jumps on her pony and goes lol don't wait for mom or dad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SWEET!! you are both such healthy, beautiful young people. what a lovely day , captured on film!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What a sweet little girl! My baby girl is all grown up now. She will occasionally ride with me; I still take care of her horse as well as the pony she outgrew. 

She worked her first day at her new job today and it went real well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

You are creating precious memories....Don't blink, she'll be driving soon!


----------

